# God haters



## Scott Bushey (Jul 30, 2005)

Forgive me this morning; possibly I have had too much coffee.

The scriptures clearly call certain individuals "God haters". Have you ever used the term and in utilizing the term, towards whom? The unregenerate? The back-slider? 

Rom 1:19 For what can be known about God is plain to them, because God has shown it to them. 
Rom 1:20 For his invisible attributes, namely, his eternal power and divine nature, have been clearly perceived, ever since the creation of the world, in the things that have been made. So they are without excuse. 
Rom 1:21 For although they knew God, they did not honor him as God or give thanks to him, but they became futile in their thinking, and their foolish hearts were darkened. 
Rom 1:22 Claiming to be wise, they became fools, 
Rom 1:23 and exchanged the glory of the immortal God for images resembling mortal man and birds and animals and reptiles. 
Rom 1:24 Therefore God gave them up in the lusts of their hearts to impurity, to the dishonoring of their bodies among themselves, 
Rom 1:25 because they exchanged the truth about God for a lie and worshiped and served the creature rather than the Creator, who is blessed forever! Amen. 
Rom 1:26 For this reason God gave them up to dishonorable passions. For their women exchanged natural relations for those that are contrary to nature; 
Rom 1:27 and the men likewise gave up natural relations with women and were consumed with passion for one another, men committing shameless acts with men and receiving in themselves the due penalty for their error. 
Rom 1:28 And since they did not see fit to acknowledge God, God gave them up to a debased mind to do what ought not to be done. 
Rom 1:29 They were filled with all manner of unrighteousness, evil, covetousness, malice. They are full of envy, murder, strife, deceit, maliciousness. They are gossips, 
Rom 1:30 slanderers, haters of God, insolent, haughty, boastful, inventors of evil, disobedient to parents, 
Rom 1:31 foolish, faithless, heartless, ruthless. 
Rom 1:32 Though they know God's decree that those who practice such things deserve to die, they not only do them but give approval to those who practice them.


----------



## turmeric (Jul 30, 2005)

Certainly the unregenerate, but I can find much of that in myself as well.


----------



## just_grace (Jul 30, 2005)

I tend to use the phrase 'godless' although God haters I would use for people who mock the Gospel. Romans one is a great chapter. A lot of people are just ignorant of God and do not understand the predicament they are in and yet it does seem to imply that their very condition is explained in Romans one so they are God haters even if they are not aware of it. Gods judgment is Just and awesome.

'backslider' no would not use it, foolish maybe, I know of one person who I am worried about. Remember the 'prodigal'.

Where there is life there is hope in my opinion.


[Edited on 7-30-2005 by just_grace]


----------

